# crazijoe



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

:birthday: Hope you have a great day! :beerchug:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Happy birthday, crazijoe! :4-cheers: Pump up the Server! :4-scratch :leb:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

happy birthday


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Happy Birthday Joe.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
Have a great day!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

happy rithday. upgrade time?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Have a CraziDay, CraziJoe!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

A b-day bouquet for you , Cheers Joe !!! :4-flowers


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday! Enjoy it!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday Joe - hope you have a great day!!


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Congratulations Joe for surviving another year! Go treat yourself to something nice.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

*Beat-boxing* Go Joe! It's your birthday! Go Joe! It's your birthday *end beat-boxing*


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Well my birthday actually isn't till tomorrow. But thanks to everyone.

@forcifer, your absolutly right. time for a C2D.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

hehe. you should have some fun with a nice 6800...


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

happy birthday tomorrow!

Bill


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

crazijoe said:


> Well my birthday actually isn't till tomorrow.


We Aussies can see into the future. I saw your birthday was coming up.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

happy day to ya


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

happy birthday joe


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

:birthday: Joe...and you're NOT crazi either! :luxhello: 

Hope you have a Great Day. :wave: :sayyes:

Well...you get two of 'em, cause it would be your Birthday here in Australia!!:grin:


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> We Aussies can see into the future. I saw your birthday was coming up.


Ohh... I forgot about the rift in the space/time continuum. :grin:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday CraziJoe. 

Hope this birthday brings you a new (used) El Camino "SS" model. The old GMC Sprint might even work for you to park in your garage. One never gets too many of those cars. 

Anyway, have a good one today.:leb: :spinning: :woot:


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

That kind of a funny deal because my wife doesn't like Sprints. She says it's a fake El Camino.

I've been wanting to get one for a couple of years because of that.:4-poke1:


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

7 more posts for 5K for you!!!!


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

A belated Happy Birthday Joe (have been away for three days and missed the event)


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Belated greetings from me too....hope you had a good day


----------

